# finding a mate



## lily86 (May 28, 2015)

Hey there a have a female bengal cat who is just over a year old...a intend in getting her spade but would like her to have a litter first as a would like another one or two of her litter for myself because she's such a great cat...am no interested in making money from her at all and if a don't find her a mate by her next season a will get her spade...any suggestions where I can find her a mate?


----------



## Summ3rain (Jun 5, 2014)

Please just get her spayed. No responsible owner would condone this, or allow their cat to mate with her. Or... are you just trolling knowing you'd get a reaction on this forum? :Troll


----------



## lily86 (May 28, 2015)

Summ3rain said:


> Please just get her spayed. No responsible owner would condone this, or allow their cat to mate with her. Or... are you just trolling knowing you'd get a reaction on this forum? :Troll


No am just wanting my wee girl yo have a litter before I get her spade...I know the risks involved with bengal getting infections in there uterus! Am no breeding her for financial gains or maliciousness a would simply like her to have a litter before she gets spade...what's wrong with that?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

There are so many unwanted cats that there really is no justification for breeding for the reasons you state, in my view.

You may want a couple of kittens, but what if she has lots?

Far better to get her spayed and then look for a reputable breeder and buy another, ethically and properly bred kitten.


----------



## lily86 (May 28, 2015)

Lurcherlad said:


> There are so many unwanted cats that there really is no justification for breeding for the reasons you state, in my view.
> 
> You may want a couple of kittens, but what if she has lots?
> 
> Far better to get her spayed and then look for a reputable breeder and buy another, ethically and properly bred kitten.


I'm not some idiot who hasn't thought this through...av spoken to my vet a have sourced suitable owners if she does have a few kittens I am willing to be there for my cat as a have been a responsible owner...she has had all the relevant checks at the vets and I am aware of the risks involved...am no just some idiot that wants to breed there cat for fun...


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

lily86 said:


> I'm not some idiot who hasn't thought this through...av spoken to my vet a have sourced suitable owners if she does have a few kittens I am willing to be there for my cat as a have been a responsible owner...she has had all the relevant checks at the vets and I am aware of the risks involved...am no just some idiot that wants to breed there cat for fun...


Pardon me - your first post gave exactly that impression to me.

I stand corrected.

Hope all goes well for your cat.


----------



## lily86 (May 28, 2015)

Lurcherlad said:


> Pardon me - your first post gave exactly that impression to me.
> 
> I stand corrected.
> 
> Hope all goes well for your cat.


Thanks was starting to panic that people on here thought a was just some idiot that is just using my cat
that is certainly not the case and I am open to suggestions from other people that will benefit my cat


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

lily86 said:


> Thanks was starting to panic that people on here thought a was just some idiot that is just using my cat
> that is certainly not the case and I am open to suggestions from other people that will benefit my cat


Not all cats, whether pedigree or not, are suitable for breeding. If the breeder of your bengal was happy for her to have a litter, your girl will be registered on the active register and her breeder, if reputable, will be happy to be your mentor and help you find a suitable stud. Have you discussed this with your girl's breeder?


----------



## lily86 (May 28, 2015)

QOTN said:


> Not all cats, whether pedigree or not, are suitable for breeding. If the breeder of your bengal was happy for her to have a litter, your girl will be registered on the active register and her breeder, if reputable, will be happy to be your mentor and help you find a suitable stud. Have you discussed this with your girl's breeder?


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

we have had so many people coming on this forum wanting to breed cats and dogs for this and that odd reasons that we're rather suscpisous now when somebody comes on here asking for males. If you want to breed your female with a male, perhaps asking your breeder for suitable stud cats would be better? Either way I'd not breed without permission from the breeder.


----------



## lily86 (May 28, 2015)

I am no longer in contact with the breeder of my girl....as my partner bought me her but has not got our breeders contact details....a have spoken to my vet about this and have had all the relevant checks done to make sure my girl is fit for breeding...she is also helping me locate an appropriate stud which is proving difficult as I stay in a small village in a rural area...hence why am on here


----------



## lily86 (May 28, 2015)

Wiz201 said:


> we have had so many people coming on this forum wanting to breed cats and dogs for this and that odd reasons that we're rather suscpisous now when somebody comes on here asking for males. If you want to breed your female with a male, perhaps asking your breeder for suitable stud cats would be better? Either way I'd not breed without permission from the breeder.


I totally understand why people are suspicious there are so many people out there who want to breed there pets for the wrong reasons or for financial gain....lucky I am not one of these but cannot prove this over a forum....Therefor a will delete my post...thanks for the comment


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

If she's not on the active register ( your breeder might consider putting her on it, but would very much depend on the cat's health, and if any problems have shown in her lines), she won't be able to go to a registered stud, so any kittens you sell couldn't be sold as pedigrees. You really do need to speak to her breeder, it might be that her own mother had problems during pregnancy, has since been found to be a carrier for disease (so she may appear healthy but pass on disease), or had difficulty giving birth or nursing. These problems wouldn't have been discussed at point of sale of a pet cat. Queens can be early or late giving birth, can you stay up all night, and take time off work? What if she needs a caesarean in the middle of the night and then rejects her kittens - can you feed every 2 hours, day and night for the first week, increasing to 3 hourly - remember if she has several kittens 2 hourly feeds can take 30 mins to make up milk, feed slowly and then toilet the kitten. Do you have the time and money if things go wrong - most insurance policies don't cover breeding. We're not trying to polish our haloes, but there are a lot of idiots breeding without knowledge or the financial means to support a disaster. It might all go swimmingly, but it might not, it could cost a small fortune plus a lot of heartache if you have problems. Not trying to preach, just giving reasons rather than just saying "don't". If you're really determined to go ahead anyway you should be at the very least bloodtesting your queen and the stud for sexually transmitted FIV/FeLV, this takes around 30mins in the vet's backroom, and costs £50 ish per test (so £100 for the pair). Bengal breeders on the forum will be able to advise better than me what other tests you should be performing for that breed, to show neither parent is recessive for something nasty which the resulting kittens could suffer from. We can't tell you not to breed from her, only advise against it, but you do need to think it through very carefully indeed. Even if you've lost contact with her breeder you should be able to trace her through your cat's papers - unless she doesn't have any in which case I would suggest her own breeder (and breeding) was a bit dodgy.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Spaying her is best for her by some distance. She won't miss having kittens and having them brings no health benefits to her.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

_I am no longer in contact with the breeder of my girl....as my partner bought me her but has not got our breeders contact details...._
I'm pretty sure the breeder's details will be on the registration document so you can get back in touch. Unless your vet is an experienced breeder themselves I really don't think they have the knowledge to help you decide on a stud.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

lily86 said:


> she has had all the relevant checks at the vets.


Which checks has she had? Bengals must be scanned for HCM and a dna swab taken for PK-Def. There are a lot of byb's in Bengals, or less than reputable registered breeders, spay your girl and as already said find a good breeder to add another kitten to your family instead.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

PRA is recommended as well by Langford (the leading DNA tester in the UK) for Bengals. There is no gene test in Bengals for HCM, the only way of checking is an ultrasound scan by a skilled operator with the right equipment. Even in the breeds where there is a gene test it isn't 100% by any means.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

It really is no good asking your vet for advice on breeding matters, unless they themselves breed your particular breed. They will have no knowledge of the lines, or how well they knit together (or not as the case may be). They won't be able to advise you of the genetics of the colours and patterns. As Spotty Cats has mentioned you will need to have your girl scanned for HCM and swabbed for PK-Def, there is also a genetic test for Progressive retinal atrophy (rdAc) available for Bengals. 

However before you start any of this you need to ascertain whether your girl is even able to be used for breeding. Is she registered? Is she on the active register? If the answer is no to one of both of these questions then your next stop is the vets to get her spayed.

If she is registered on the active however I would make determined efforts to contact her breeder, she's only a year old so it really shouldn't be difficult. Her breeder will be the best person to advise you on studs and be there to offer advise throughout the pregnancy, and while raising the kittens, and will be a shoulder to cry on if/when things go wrong.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

lily86 said:


> No am just wanting my wee girl yo have a litter before I get her spade...I know the risks involved with bengal getting infections in there uterus! Am no breeding her for financial gains or maliciousness a would simply like her to have a litter before she gets spade...what's wrong with that?


There are so many things wrong with that, where do i start?

You risk her life and health because you "want" her to have kittens. She does not want kittens.

. There are already too many kittens. Too many kittens, the world doesn't need your kittens. Take a visit to any shelter or rescue and see how many kittens there are.

Every heat cycle she has increases her risk for pyometra, uterine cancer and mammary gland cancer. Spaying her will eliminate the risk of pyometra and uterine cancer, but she will always be at an increased risk for breast cancer.

Please, just have your cat spayed (spayed) now.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

It is possible to have a clear heart scan but HCM shows in blood tests.

I was looking into purchasing another cat for my programme, scan was clear but blood came back as HCM detected.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

The OP appears to have departed at 12.08 pm yesterday when she said she was 'deleting' her post. I hope she is at least reading the responses, even though she hasn't logged on or replied. But I fear she may not be.


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

If your Bengal is registered then there would be paperwork, in that paperwork is the breeders prefix, you can soon find the breeders website from the prefix, No paperwork, no prefix how can you tell she is pedigree??? Can I ask how much was paid for your Bengal?


----------



## lily86 (May 28, 2015)

Steverags said:


> If your Bengal is registered then there would be paperwork, in that paperwork is the breeders prefix, you can soon find the breeders website from the prefix, No paperwork, no prefix how can you tell she is pedigree??? Can I ask how much was paid for your Bengal?


As I said my partner got me her i wasnt involved in getting her I think he paid 800 am no sure as she was a present for me...since then the idiot has lost all contact with the breeders.....a was only on this site asking for advice av had her scanned and tested ay the vets HCM and Pk-Def am not an idiot am aware the more seasons she has the more at risk of infection therefore after her current season I will get her spade.....

I am not a nasty person at all and a can be there for my pets if kittens were to arrive etc am a nurse with flexible hours....This is not something I have thought about lightly...


----------



## lily86 (May 28, 2015)

lily86 said:


> As I said my partner got me her i wasnt involved in getting her I think he paid 800 am no sure as she was a present for me...since then the idiot has lost all contact with the breeders.....a was only on this site asking for advice av had her scanned and tested ay the vets HCM and Pk-Def am not an idiot am aware the more seasons she has the more at risk of infection therefore after her current season I will get her spade.....
> 
> I am not a nasty person at all and a can be there for my pets if kittens were to arrive etc am a nurse with flexible hours....This is not something I have thought about lightly...





chillminx said:


> The OP appears to have departed at 12.08 pm yesterday when she said she was 'deleting' her post. I hope she is at least reading the responses, even though she hasn't logged on or replied. But I fear she may not be.


Yeah a have been on looking.....and I cannot delete my comment...


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

:Troll:Troll:Troll:Troll:Troll


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

Flexible hours isn't enough, you need to be OFF WORK and at home when they are born and for several days beforehand and afterwards. Even then you might miss the start of labour, you really do need to be checking on her every hour or so when she's due. As you're a nurse I'm assuming that you can't just phone up and say not to expect you in if you have problems that take all night/all day? Also as a nurse I'd be worried if you were planning on working whilst sleep deprived. You need to be looking at booking a minimum of 1 week's holiday around the due date. Why do you think so many breeding threads mention time off work as one of the indirect costs of breeding? You really can't just check on her before you leave and hope she crosses her legs until you get back, neither can you work as a nurse whilst drop dead exhausted. As for "losing contact with the breeder", that's just silly. At the very least you can contact the vet practice where she was given her first and second vaccines (she was vaccinated and at least 13 weeks before coming home, yes?), and most breeders will also microchip as well, so you could look on her "implanter code" to get Petlog to trace the vet, or the breeder herself (some breeders go on a microchipping course and can then do it themselves). And presumably the telephone number was saved on your boyfriend's phone under a name, not just number (Bengal breeder, or Bengal kitten for sale, or something similar). Emails, photos sent back and forth? Did he print off multimap on your computer to find where to go, or put into sat nav - even putting in the first 2 letters will bring up possible destinations from the memory. To be honest it all sounds a bit dodgy, for £800 he'd have got a fully vaccinated, microchipped, registered, insured cat, any one of those 4 things would be traceable, unless he was badly conned.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I've been watching this thread with interest. I must say it does sound like OPs cat is not a pedigree - as others have said it would be fairly simple to trace the breeder if the correct paperwork etc was given at time of purchase. If I was spending £800 on something (anything!) I wouldn't just lose the receipt! Sounds more like the cat was bought over the internet?
Either way I agree she shouldn't be bred from, there is absolutely no reason in favour.
Perhaps we can see a photo?

ETA: If OP is a nurse on flexible hours she may work for an agency.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I am wondering how you would go about finding a suitable stud for your cat to breed with?  Having gone to the trouble and expense of getting your cat health checked for various genetic diseases etc, you will surely want to mate her with a stud who has also been fully health checked, not with any passing tom cat whose provenance you know nothing of. 

As already mentioned by others, unless your cat was put on the Active Register by the breeder, then as far as I'm aware no breeder with a registered stud will be willing to let him mate with your cat. So where does that leave you? 

The breeder would have sold you the kitten with the agreement you were not intending to breed. The breeder would have considered the kitten was not suitable for breeding, for whatever reason. Breeders usually sell breeding quality kittens only to people they know and trust, within breeding circles, not to strangers about whom they know nothing. 

I must admit I am baffled why it is so important to you for your cat to have kittens. The kittens will not be pedigrees, they will be moggies and the shelters are all full to bursting with unwanted moggie cats and kittens. How can you, a nurse, a sensible, compassionate person with your feet firmly on the ground, justify deliberately bringing more kittens into the world , when there are already so many needing homes?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

lily86 said:


> As I said my partner got me her i wasnt involved in getting her I think he paid 800 am no sure as she was a present for me...since then the idiot has lost all contact with the breeders.....a was only on this site asking for advice av had her scanned and tested ay the vets HCM and Pk-Def am not an idiot am aware the more seasons she has the more at risk of infection therefore after her current season I will get her spade.....
> 
> I am not a nasty person at all and a can be there for my pets if kittens were to arrive etc am a nurse with flexible hours....This is not something I have thought about lightly...


He should have the papers that came with her - her pedigree, her registration card - and if he wasn't given them then it seems likely she is from a BYB and he was scammed. Even if she is registered, for breeding, you won't be able to register any kittens without the details from her registration card so they will effectively be moggies.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

How would your vet test for pk-def (and PRA) when it's a swab taken at home and sent to a lab.
And HCM scanning is done by a cardiologist


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

The vet could have taken the swab though it's an expensive way to go about doing it, and some vets will do ultrasound scans to check for HCM. Many vets however don't have the right equipment and some that do don't have the right skills. Since the OP is a nurse I imagine she knows that ultrasound scanning is a skilled business, and also that HCM can be a very distressing disease. iCatCare have some information on HCM:

http://www.icatcare.org/advice/cat-health/hypertrophic-cardiomyopathy-hcm-and-testing

Crucially:
_HCM can occur at any age and therefore a single normal echocardiogram (ultrasound examination of the heart) does not guarantee that the cat will remain free of the disease. Cardiologists recommend that breeding cats should have an annual echocardiogram during their breeding years. Examining retired cats periodically is also advantageous as this may allow the identification of affected cats that have offspring in a breeding program._​
There is also a register for cats scanned HCM negative though the scanner has to be approved:

http://www.icatcare.org/breeders/registers/HCM?title_selective=All


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Sorry I haven't read all the replies so apologies if I am repeating anyone else, if your girl has breeding rights she will have a registration certificate saying she is on the active register, if your partner wasn't given any papers it is unlikely she is for breeding.

Please don't become a back yard breeder... you would be best to get your girl spayed and if you want to breed go down the correct channels, you need to find a reputable breeder who is willing to sell you a kitten on the active register, she will then be the one to give you as much advise as you need.

Breeding isn't easy, if you are wearing rose tinted specs take them off...so many things can go wrong and believe me it does, it isn't all plain sailing, last year we bred one of our girls, sadly the first kitten was stuck in the birth canal, we got her to the vets where he performed a c section, she had one surviving kitten, sadly our queen didn't recover, her kitten never got to see his Mummy, after three days she started having severe convulsions, the vet came out and there was nothing we could do but say goodbye. It was heartbreaking, we hand reared her baby feeding every hour day and night gradually reducing it to two hourly then four, it wasn't easy, we were exhausted. Our girl had been a strong healthy girl and had no problems with previous litters. 

Could you handle these problems? can you afford the costs? Are you willing to become a good breeder? If you can handle these problems and can afford the vets fees when things go wrong and would like to be a good breeder then gather up as much information as possible, research the breed, buy your first registered queen on the active, visit shows and talk to breeders there, chat to breeders here, do it properly. If you can't handle these problems then don't even go there. Enjoy your girl as a spayed pet.


----------



## lily86 (May 28, 2015)

Well just to let you all know my wee girl is at the vet getting spade! Thanks for the people who have been kind and offered advice....For those who have been nasty and condescending there is just no need...a would always do best by my pets thank yof


----------



## lily86 (May 28, 2015)

moggie14 said:


> I've been watching this thread with interest. I must say it does sound like OPs cat is not a pedigree - as others have said it would be fairly simple to trace the breeder if the correct paperwork etc was given at time of purchase. If I was spending £800 on something (anything!) I wouldn't just lose the receipt! Sounds more like the cat was bought over the internet?
> Either way I agree she shouldn't be bred from, there is absolutely no reason in favour.
> Perhaps we can see a photo?
> 
> ETA: If OP is a nurse on flexible hours she may work for an agency.


Yeah am a bank nurse for the nhs so I can take as much time out as I want...any my girl is getting spade as I speak....may I reiterate my girl was bought by my partner as a present so therefore I had nothing to do with the sale of her and my partner didn't think of anything like that he just bought me a cat! There is a pic on my profile that.u can see clearly....she is defo a bengal...am no that stupid....


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

She's beautiful, I can see why your partner chose her for you. Hope she recovers well from her op and is soon bouncing around again.


----------

